# Ideas on how to keep Ruby calm after spay



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is driving us crazy. Only on day 4 after being spayed and she is out of control. We are trying to keep her relaxed or giving her toys and bully sticks to keep her busy. Also, have been using interactive toys which helps a little. I swear it just gets her more excited. She runs through the house jumping on furniture and barking like we can't snap her out of it. We were at our wits end last night and had to put her in the crate to calm down in which she screamed for hours. I don't want to have her think the crate is a place for punishment but had to other choice. I really don't think she has any pain and thinks she is back to normal. Also, she is so used to getting her daily exercise that it is driving her nuts not being able to.

She hasn't slept much the last few days and now finally this morning she has finally napped for the last 2 hrs. I'm sure by this afternoon she will be ready to go again.

Any other ideas to keep her busy? I left a message for my vet to see if they can give her something to take the edge off and waiting for a call back. I hate to drug her but I am so worried she is going to split her sutures open with how crazy she gets.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IMO crate her because it is not cruel. She is safe and peace of mind for U!
Screaming it will stop. 
Stuffed Kong toys should keep her chewing.
She is wearing a collar, right?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We kept Holley in her crate for the first couple days. She only came out for food/water and potty time. We knew if we didn't, she would tear her stitches and she was starting classes 11 days after surgery so this couldn't happen. It was so hard but it worked out best in the long run because she healed up wonderfully. The vet had told us to try Benadryl to calm her but that had no effect. Once she was allowed out of the crate, we kept her on the leash inside many times as well as hung out on the floor so she wasn't jumping up on the couch to be with us. The hardest part for me was carrying her up and down steps for the 2 weeks for potty breaks because we live in a 2nd story apartment. We did not take the cone off until around day 10 to also ensure her stitches would remain intact. 
I know it is rough but you and Ruby will get through it.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah and I use the crate as a time out, not a punishment. It has worked so well that when she gets really scared, she now goes into it by herself. I also worked half-days until her stitches came out, so she was crated for 4 hours in the morning, then would be allowed in the rest of the house when I got home. The change in routine was enough to confuse her for a few days.

I used the drugs. I couldn't even imagine extending the downtime because of pulled stitches. If you go this route, read the directions, listen to your vet!

Try freezing bits of treats in ice cubes. I use dots of peanut butter, small pieces of frozen banana, and small pieces of apples. On occasion I would drop a treat filled ice cube in her water bowl so she had to figure out if she was going to go in to get it. It seems like we spent some time naming things and refining the 'Find' game. 'Toy' became 'ball' and 'bone' and 'stick-stick'. I opened a window to let her smell the wind through the screen. 

And...I counted EVERY SINGLE DAY until the stitches came out! 

Good Luck!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

She is wearing her collar. Surprisingly, she could care less about it being on. We tried crating her for a while and when we let her out - she got crazier. I feel like I am back in the days of crate training again...lol.

I will see what my vet says about sedatives. She mentioned that some dogs may need it. I swear any vet should know a V is crazy and it should be standard to give them something to take the edge off. At least for the owner's sanity


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Talked to the vet and she was concerned about Ruby hurting herself so she gave us Acepromizine for the next few days. She told me to give her the smallest dose to see if it takes the edge off and increase if needed. 

I feel like I am a bad parent drugging my baby but just want to make sure she is doesn't hurt herself.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Our Ziva wasn't on any paid meds and did great. We made her a bed wherever we were in the house and she just hung out. We also put her in her kennel a little more than normal. It went really well - I was surprised.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We lucked out, very shockingly with our girl.
She has always been a little nuttier than the average V, and when we had her spayed, I was off for the week with a back injury.
We spent the week laying on the floor together, and she was pretty well calm for 4 or 5 days straight. All bets were off after that though! 8)

I'll never forget the first time I let her off-leash after her spay...she exploded!

Our biggest saviour were raw beef bones.

-Dennis


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

The sedatives are working....a little too well. Ruby pooped in her crate last night and peed on my brand new couch while sleeping this morning. She slept right through it. The crate incident is my husband's fault - he left her food out late last night and she ate it so wasn't able to hold it all night. This morning she was crazy jumping around since the sedatives wore off so I gave her a 1/2 pill. She fell back asleep and that is when I noticed my couch all wet when I moved her. Now I am getting her up every hour or so to go out potty. My vet only wants her on them the next few days so I guess we will get by.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The dosage does sound a bit much. Savannah took just enough to keep the edge off. More specifically, as long as she didn't have the zoomies and could respond to my commands of 'Down' and 'Off', my vet and I thought that was about enough sedative. 

Another activity we did was dividing breakfast and dinner up into multiple portions and hiding each one. Some in the corners of the kitchen, some under the table, some behind her food dish, you get the idea. It let me teach her the concept of 'All Done' (and kept her occupied for a few more minutes).

Your count down is almost done - hang in there!


----------

